# Cycling - Prostatitis



## roundisland (8 Jul 2009)

Hi, I developed Prostatitis a few years ago after having a urine infection I was only 45 and the doc said it was quite young to be suffering from this problem.

Since I've started cycling havent had any of the unplesant symtoms of Prostatitis at all. It's only been about 4 months but so far so good!


Has anyone else found that cycling helps Prostatitis?


----------



## yenrod (8 Jul 2009)

http://www.cycle-cafe.net/forums/showthread.php?t=37686

http://www.cycle-cafe.net/forums/showthread.php?t=38059


----------



## roundisland (8 Jul 2009)

yenrod said:


> http://www.cycle-cafe.net/forums/showthread.php?t=37686
> 
> http://www.cycle-cafe.net/forums/showthread.php?t=38059




My saddle is fine thanks, seems to be keeping the Prostatitis at bay.


----------



## Daniel_l (24 Jul 2009)

hi
i think you are wrong about "cycling havent had any of the unplesant symtoms of Prostatitis "
Cycling Does make problems to prostate and urinary tract and worse - ed problems
http://chronic-prostatitis.org/other-questions/does-riding-a-bicycle-cause-prostate-enlargement/


----------



## AWG (26 Jul 2009)

Don't know about "numbness" to genitals through cycling.

I find I'm getting one hell of an erection every time I stop and get off the bike for a few minutes! Wonder if this is supressed blood flow through cycling being suddenly freed when I stop and get off. Both my bikes got dead comfy saddles.

Not complaining by the way.


----------



## simon_brooke (26 Jul 2009)

Daniel_l said:


> hi
> i think you are wrong about "cycling havent had any of the unplesant symtoms of Prostatitis "
> Cycling Does make problems to prostate and urinary tract and worse - ed problems
> http://chronic-prostatitis.org/other-questions/does-riding-a-bicycle-cause-prostate-enlargement/



Yes, but this is fundamentally a problem with padded saddles. If you have a hard enough saddle your weight is carried on your sit bones, and so your squashy bits are protected. If the saddle is padded, your sit bones sink in and your weight is transferred to your squashy bits, which is when you get prostate damage, erectile dysfunction, and other such problems.


----------

